# Death and the Maiden - My Favorite Classical



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/death-and-the-maiden/


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

A fantastic Quartet I have it by the Lindsay Qt what more can I say.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan Ante said:


> A fantastic Quartet I have it by the Lindsay Qt what more can I say.


The Lindsays get to the heart of the piece. I need to hunt my copy down; it's been a while.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> The Lindsays get to the heart of the piece. I need to hunt my copy down; it's been a while.


Yes I agree they were a brilliant ens, I was devastated when Peter Cropper died.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like it also very much, Pavel Haas Quartet is my favourite at the moment.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I have recordings by the Alban Berg Quartet, Quartetto Italiano and Juilliard Quartet. I like ABQ the best. (But the Quartetto Italiano nails the G Major Quartet.)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Perhaps you'll also enjoy George Crumb's electric quartet, _Black Angels_, which quotes the slow movement of the _Death and the Maiden_ Quartet by Schubert. The Brodsky Quartet couples the Schubert and Crumb works on a TELDEC disc.









Of course, for those of you who can't stand either Schubert or Crumb there's always Death Metal and Iron Maiden!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

PM me if you would like my two cents. I have much to offer you and I won't repeat myself to those who already know what this piece of music means to me. But yes, the Pavel Haas are dynamic, if you don't mind the breathing. I do not.


----------

